# String in eine URL umwandeln



## furtwaengler (18. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich benutze eine Klasse, die eine URL nimmt, habe aber nur einen String zur Verfügung.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den String in ene URL zu verwandeln ?

Danke schonmal !


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Feb 2006)

```
String forum = "http://www.java-forum.org";
URL url = new URL(forum);
```


----------



## furtwaengler (18. Feb 2006)

Muss mich wohl etwas genauer ausdrücken:

Leider ist der String nicht eine URL, also eine Adresse mit Protokoll und so, sondern hat die Form "HalloWelt".
Wie wandle ich diesen so in eine URL um, daß die URL auf diesen String verweist?


----------



## lin (18. Feb 2006)

hm? die URL auf diesen String verweist? wie meinst du das?

edit: willst du das ganze in sowas wie http://www.HalloWelt.com umwandeln ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Feb 2006)

```
String einString = "HalloWelt";
StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
sb.append("http://www.");
sb.append(einString);
sb.append(".de");

URL url = new URL(sb.toString);
```

Falls das immer noch nicht das Richtige ist, musst du dich halt noch etwas genauer ausdrücken...


----------



## furtwaengler (18. Feb 2006)

aus  Javadoc:



> Class URL represents a Uniform Resource Locator, a pointer to a "resource" on the World Wide Web. A resource can be something as simple as a file or a directory...



Ich möchte eine URL erstellen, die  auf einen String bzw. den Inhalt eines Strings zeigt, der sich in meinem Adressraum befindet und nicht im WWW. 
Als Lösung kann ich mir vorstellen, eine Datei zu erstellen, die den String enthält. Dies ist mir aber zu umständlich und nicht performant genug.  Es muß doch was eleganteres geben, oder ?


----------



## lin (18. Feb 2006)

was denn?.... meinst du mit String eine Zeichenkette die in einer Datei irgendwo auf der HD liegt?
oder was?

entweder bin ich heute schwer von Begriff oder du hast die Fähigkeit, dich extrem ungewohnt auszudrücken :wink:

btw. was meinst du mit Adressraum? ein JTextField?

edit: oder weisst du nicht, wie innerhalb des Programms drauf zuzugreifen?

```
String s = "HelloWorld"; 
System.out.println(s); //über s greifst du auf den String zu
```


----------



## André Uhres (19. Feb 2006)

furtwaengler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte eine URL erstellen, die  auf einen String bzw. den Inhalt eines Strings zeigt...


URLs identifizieren eine Ressource in Computernetzwerken.
Da ein String keine Netzwerkeinheit ist, ist ein unmittelbarer Zugriff mittels URL nicht möglich.


----------

